# Going on sunbeds for the first time tommorow.



## Zzz102

Its fair to say that im really pale, when people ask if im ill:cursing: so basically im just wondering am i likely to be badly burnt, im going to go on for three minutes. And is there any lotion or anything I should put on?


----------



## m14rky

i would just put moisturiser on the cream they sell in shop is a rip i would go on for 5 mins to start with


----------



## Críostóir

moisturise before goin on and only go on for 3mins every 2 days for 2 weeks or 3 until you have a base layer then you can go on for longer - otherwise you'll burn.


----------



## Zzz102

Callofthewild said:


> moisturise before goin on and only go on for 3mins every 2 days for 2 weeks or 3 until you have a base layer then you can go on for longer - otherwise you'll burn.


Any ideas on a moisturiser? because I dont think there is any in the house.. Ill buy some before I go though If I have an idea mate


----------



## kaos_nw

do you need to put sun protection on when using sun beds or just moisturiser?


----------



## Críostóir

Zzz102 said:


> Any ideas on a moisturiser? because I dont think there is any in the house.. Ill buy some before I go though If I have an idea mate


Often in the sun booths they have moisturiser on the shelf free to use; using this helps with the tan


----------



## Zzz102

Okay, so im wondering should I actually go on them, because Ive read there really bad for your skin, can cause skin cancer etc. Id only wana use them around 8 times just to get a bit of colour, but how much damage is this likely to cause?


----------



## Críostóir

No one can tell you whether yes or no. Do some research and come to your own conclusions.


----------



## dalboy

The cream you buy in tanning shops which you put on before you go on the sunbed helps INCREASE the tan, its not really a form of protection.

If you are really pale and you have never been on one before then it may just make you go red and sore. I guess like you said you could try 3 minutes, then increase it once a week.

If I was you I would try a tanning lotion like the Johnsons stuff before sunbeds - I found it worked really well. Put it on every day before you go bed and after a few days you will get a nice glow. Bit safer as well.

Only reason I started to use sunbeds (well stand up ones) was to help reduce acne on my back...


----------



## TprLG

I wouldn't go on for more than 3 mins if your both pale and its your 1st time. Some places wont even let go on over 3 mins if they think you're too pale!  Its awfuly embarassing if you get burnt on a sunbed, especailly if its not even sunny so you can't just say you spent too long outdoors. See how you cope with 3 mins a few times and leave it a few days between sessions. I use aussie gold powergel before and then an after sun afterwards. They should have a few creams to choose from at the salon. Some of the aussie gold ones have a bit of fake tan in too whch gives really nice results and doesn't streak or smell like biscuits :laugh:


----------



## MrIncognito

Go on for 3 minutes for your first time. After that, go back 3 days later and do another 3 minutes. Once you start to tan a little try a 5 min session and so on, just ease in to it (burning hurts, is unhealthy and doesn't look good!).

I personally wouldn't recommend any of the lotions that places sell, they clogged my pores and gave me some spots for a start and to boot they probably are very over-priced and do very little (similar to lots of BB supplements IMO).


----------



## DarkTranquility

If you get any pink/red-ness... don't despair, just keep using an aloe-vera moisturiser (doesn't have to be expensive or labelled as an "after-sun" product).


----------



## OJay

I would check with the salon when they last had the bulbs replaced this can change the strength of the beds quite a lot


----------



## Barker

Why not sunbathe in your garden?


----------

